# Rochester NY - Looking to refer customers



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

I am tightening my route. I do have some customers that I would like to keep but are outside my area. I amlooking for someone insured and reliable to give these customers to. The areas are:
Dewberry (Irondequoit)
Culverton (2) (Irondequoit)
Black Walnut (Greece)
Straub Rd (Greece)


Thanks,
Bob


----------



## resurectionlawn (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you still looking to get rid of those accounts?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

*Still need help?*

If you need help I live in Irondequoit. I know it's late, but i just found this a couple days ago. Happy Plowing! payup

Joe


----------

